# Fins too heavy...



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

One of the drawbacks of big finned bettas. No wonder some of them munch their tails. He's pretty but the poor guy can't stay upright...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RraqLNfQIk&feature=related


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

That poor thing! Does this happen with all the fancy guys?


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Not all of them, many manage ok. This fish has a fairly strong current from it's filter which isn't helping him out.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

aw, poor thing. He needs to learn to swim in a smaller calmer tank.. Am I right? Since they're kept in cups for so long?? I looked at Aquabid71's channel and video (without sound, so I don't know what they said) but the bettas looked well! But, such heavy finnage


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Daww poor guy :C
Its hurts to be pretty.


----------



## iloveengl (Sep 1, 2011)

That's kind of sad.  I hope he just needs to build up his swimming muscles. :/


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

iloveengl said:


> That's kind of sad.  I hope he just needs to build up his swimming muscles. :/


and have that filter removed! :|


----------

